# Ck your Taurus' age by S/N here



## Rmart30

After a lot of unsuccessful googling a member on another forum educated me about this page on the Taurus web site... 
Just enter your S/N and it tells you model and date of manufacture. :smt023

http://www.taurususa.com/products/findmodel.cfm


----------



## FHBrumb

I had to call Customer service on mine. The site didn't have any info to share...

My 85UL was born in May of 2006. It took dude like 10 seconds to bring it up.


----------



## Azguy

That;s a retty nifty little trick. Mine was made in 2002


----------



## sig229

The link doesn't seem to work with any newer serial numbers. It must take a while to get into the system.


----------



## bruce333

It only worked for my revolver, 1994.

It didn't work for either of my Semis, and 1 of them is only 1-2 years newer than my revolver.


----------



## tekhead1219

sig229 said:


> The link doesn't seem to work with any newer serial numbers. It must take a while to get into the system.


Same here, I put mine in last night (PT1911) and search returned no results.


----------



## niadhf

my 94b4 revolver. '93. seems about right if i remember. anyone got a link such for other manufacturers


----------



## partssman

My 24/7 Don't show up


----------



## boildown

Mine was made in 2001


----------



## DevilsJohnson

No matches for your serial number were found

My only Taurus is a PT1911ss


----------

